# egg donation - how to physically prepare?



## dharmagrrl (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Could really do with some support & advice. I'm about to have egg donation. I'm 41. I haven't started my meds yet. Was wondering if anyone can advise on how to physically prepare for the procedure? Particularly what to eat/drink/vitamins/herbs to take/not take for the weeks leading up to, during and after the procedure to ensure optimum success.  I've heard baby aspirin helps? Any views on this? I've had several failed IVFs/IUIs/ICSI etc. and this is our last hope now. Any top tips welcome! Also any positive experiences of egg donation/double donation (we're using donor sperm) welcome too. I'm terrified this won't work - is it likely to succeed first time? Or should I prepare for the worst? Feeling very low today. Hope to hear from someone soon!
As always - THANK YOU!


----------



## millymolly8 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi there

I didn't want to read and run.  

I don't have any huge words of wisdom - but just wanted to wish you luck and let you know that donor eggs worked for us first time.

I didn't do a huge amount when preparing for our egg donation.  I always went to the gym and we always ate quite healthily.  I did start taking pregnancy vitamins - Folic Acid and Fish Oil - before treatment and I took it for the first 12 weeks of pregnancy.

We had our transfer in South Africa - so we spent time with my partners family and pretty much treated it as a holiday - I still drank wine - but didn't go overboard and stopped about three days before transfer.  I also upped my water intake.  

We flew back to the UK about 5 days after transfer, we were also moving so once we were back in the UK we were painting/packing/cleaning!.  

We used donor eggs, but my partners frozen sperm was used - which wasn't great quality - we had two blasts put back, and we got very very lucky - and I got pregnant with my baby.  My clinic had me take baby aspirin from egg collection - but every clinic is different so it is probably best to double check with your own clinic before taking anything.

It is all so daunting, but as you are using 'younger' eggs and donor sperm,  your odds have increased.  I hope it all goes really well for you.

Good Luck

Milly


----------



## dharmagrrl (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you Mandi! I'm also going to SA for treatment - fingers crossed things will work out for me as they have you!


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello

I haven't had donor egg IVF and alot of the things I did were to try to improve my own egg quality.  However, to encourage the embies to nestle in, I would suggest drinking lots of water, eating plenty protein, keeping your tummy warm (but no hot water bottles!) and trying acupuncture, including the "German protocol" before and after ET. (There seems to be mixed research on this, but I had it on both my successful cycles.)  I would also recommend taking a good quality pre-conception/pregnancy vitamin/mineral supplement (including folic acid) - Zita West and Marilyn Glenville's websites have them or even one from Boots etc such as Pregnacare or Sanatogen Pre-conception/pregnancy.  You could start taking this immediately.  

I would be very careful about taking aspirin unless you know that you need it (eg if you know you have a blood clotting or immune problem).
Oh, and remember to send lots of      thoughts to your embies every day during the 2ww!  Here are a few from me to get you started.          


Wishing you lots and lots of luck.

Ellie


----------



## dharmagrrl (Aug 25, 2010)

thank you ellie!


----------



## bernie1971 (May 11, 2012)

Hi Ellie!
I always come across unknown terms on this Forum  ... what is the "German Protocol"?


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi Bernie

It is a protocol for acupuncture on the day of ET, half an hour before transfer then half an hour afterwards, which was researched and thought to give a better chance of a BFP. Here's a link where there is a description of it. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=141174.0

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## dharmagrrl (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks again for all the helpful posts. I really appreciate it. I will write up all my experiences/findings/top tips for other women to reference once I've completed my treatment (which at this stage looks as if it'll never happen - 3 egg donors have messed me about! looking for a new donor now...).


----------

